# Lancome Juicy Tubes-anyone else love them??



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

girls i am so in love with juicy tubes!! what is your favouite shade of juicy tubes??
Does anyone know any other glosses which are similar?? I hate gloss that tastes unpleasant!


----------



## pcsocake (Oct 9, 2009)

I absolutely love Raisin.  Unfortunately it is a discontinued item already, and I'm running dangerously low.  Nothing I see is a perfect dupe.  waaaah


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pcsocake* 

 
_I absolutely love Raisin. Unfortunately it is a discontinued item already, and I'm running dangerously low. Nothing I see is a perfect dupe. waaaah_

 
oh thats a shame isnt it. Hopefully they'll bring out a different range that has something similar. 
I love so many of them including fraise and caramel gospel.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 9, 2009)

I have two, Simmer and Hallucination. They'r nice but I don't wear them that often. They're not that pigmented but pretty shiny


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I have two, Simmer and Hallucination. They'r nice but I don't wear them that often. They're not that pigmented but pretty shiny_

 
you have some beautiful shades. 
i agree, they arent pigmented and theat is my issue with juicy tubes.
I use plush glass sometimes for more colour.
Can anyone recommend a lip gloss that has similar tastes to juicy tubes?


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 22, 2009)

I love them too!! I have one called Berry Bold. They are awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautiijunkii* 

 
_I love them too!! I have one called Berry Bold. They are awesome!!!!!!!!!_

 
i love bery bold!

i am waiting for them to release more soon. 
any ideas on when there will be more?


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 22, 2009)

I have two, Fraise and...the name of the other has rubbed off but it looks bright pink in the tube but comes out very sheer.

They are not my first choice of glosses to go for as they apply really sheer so I usually have to apply a lipstick under them, plus they wear off really fast and are sticky.

HOWEVER, for the first 10ish minutes they are on, they look stunning, I just wish they would stay that stunning.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 22, 2009)

I like Juicy Tubes very much but I don't reach for them often either because I don't like to wear them on it's own. It's wonderful on top of l/s but often times I don't have time for layering. 

My favourite EVER is called Marshmallow, it's only available in asia. It's spectacular with red l/s.


----------



## friedargh (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the Melon juicy tube that basically is a clear gloss although in the tube it is a light pink. It tastes brilliant but to be honest is way too sticky and thick for me.

Another lipgloss that I find is equally yummy is my Victoria's secret gloss in "strawberry fizz".


----------



## cucomelon5 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have one in "Peach Mochi" and it smells sooo great, like yummy peach candy.  It is pretty thick and sticky, though, and I definitely wouldn't wear it out on any windy days.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2009)

i have about 4 of these babies but i never use them! i have a red one, 2 pink and a goldy coloured one. i tend to take them on holidays with me though so i don't end up loosing my mac glosses!


----------



## manderz86 (Oct 30, 2009)

Love these! I'm pretty sure my sister's been nicking them as I only seem to have fraise & lychee left! Can't say I blame her


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 2, 2009)

i LOVE them. actually, it's my 2nd favorite after stila lip glaze. but i only like the more pigmented ones (especially those without glitters or shimmers)
my personal favorites are touch of pink, beach plum, exquisit, cherry burst and sun bronze. i like the fruity smell, but for some odd reason the ones smell like watermelon taste VERY unpleasant to me


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 2, 2009)

I love the clear one... looks great over anything!!!

I think the VS Beauty Rush glosses are gorgeous and smell great, but they get so sticky!  I have like 100 of them and everytime I wear them my hair gets stuck in them LOL


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 2, 2009)

i used to love them about five years or so back but anymore they seem so sticky i do not even bother wearing them (i do not wear much gloss at all anymore).  i still have a whole bunch of them though.


----------



## Nushki (Nov 2, 2009)

I have Berry Bold, which I adore! I usually wear it over lipstick, but it looks fine on its own too =]


----------

